# New NPT and Green Water? Poll



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

When you first set up your new El Natural (aka NPT), did you have green water/other algae problems for awhile, or was it clear sailing from day one?

Please comment on what problems you had/didn't have and for what amount of time.

-Dave


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Hah!!! I thought green water was just part of the fun of NPT's!!!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

My experience w/ soil substrate tanks has been mixed. Usually, I don't get green water algae. That said, I have gotten it on a few occasions and from what I can observe, it's usually the result of soil on the surface either from (1) improper setup or (2) a lot of plant rearranging / uprooting (esp root monster plants like crypts and echinodorus). 

All of my tanks are by a window and I keep my soil sub-layer protected from the sun by covering the bottom 1-2'' of the tank w/ tape (usually black because my tanks are black as well). I think this helps a lot w/ controlling algae. (I often times do have green hair algae in my tanks, but it's always concentrated on the window side of the tank near the substrate so it's easy to just pick it out of the tank when I do maintenance).


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

Three of my four NPTs developed a short algae stage and one of the three went through a greenish water phase, although it wasn't the opaque green soup I see in some of the pictures on this site. The worst tank was the one getting the direct sunlight. Although I taped off the substrate, it was just too much light too fast.

That said, the algae stage of the NPTs was relatively mild compared to prior experience with hi-tech planted tanks. It was a great day when I stumbled upon Diana's book. I feel like I've been liberated.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I've set up about 10 NPT's. Only one, the most recent, developed green water. I attribute that to the fact that I didn't age the topsoil. I usually soak it for a few days to a month or more. But "coincidence is not causation."

That tank has also had BGA, which I zapped, and a long filamentous algae which I've been removing manually. There is also some hair algae. All in all, it it a successful tank, but algae control takes more attention than some others.

The worst algae infection that I have experienced was in my first NPT, in which I used an enriched potting soil. That aquarium developed just about every kind of algae known to man. The plants did great, but they were rarely visible. I took it down after about 4 months. 

Bill


----------



## justafish (Oct 12, 2009)

I have not had green water problems with any of my El Natural setups. Granted, I've only had two. Still, I've been lucky. 

My first tank had pretty low light, and I had no barrier between the soil and water column. No algae (plenty of diatoms), but I took it down after a few months because my single cory cat was able to keep the substrate from settling too much. The plants perpetually had dust on them, and I wasn't about to get rid of that little guy.

The second tank has only been up for about 4 days, but no algae yet. The lights above the tank are on for the entire day too. I've got a lot of silt on top of the soil though, I think that keeps the nutrients down.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmm. So it sounds like there should be no real algae issues if the soil capped well, the soil is not 'enriched', and the substrate is not disturbed.

The reason I asked is that I still have a canister filter on my newly set-up NPT. I was attributing the lack of algae (I expected green water right away) to the bacteria that were established in the filter and in the old substrate I incorporated into the new soil.

It sounds to me like I have less to fear if I unplug the filter, but I'm still wary about it (wanting to wait maybe another week or two? ). My goal is to not have any filter/pump. The only thing plugged ni should be my light fixture.

Thoughts?

-Dave


----------



## Perianth (Mar 17, 2009)

My new NPT has no algae whatsoever. I've never had green water, but I suspect it could be likely with direct sun/high temps. 
I'm curious how to maintain even temps in a tank with no water movement.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Since our tanks are relatively shallow (12 - 18 inches) I don't think heat is a problem, even if there is a 5 degree difference from top to bottom (I've never checked), I know the middle of my tanks always stays around 77 without a heater. (I don't use heaters in any of my tanks.) 

My daughter's aquarium gets closer to 82 in the day since it is by a window, and I suspect it could dip into the upper 60's during the winter if I don't put a top on it to keep in warmth. At any rate, I'm not concerned with temps in the water column as long as the tank as a whole is within a suitable range for the plants.

-Dave


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have not had a prob with any algae inmy tank. I uesd mirical grow organic potting soil and pool filter sand i do have a sponge filter in it but it is under the sub i use 2 spiral bulbs it gets sun in the afternoon i have even left light on over nite


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

I voted "Other". Some NPTs I have set up have gotten green water others have not. When I get green water, the only thing I do is add a bio filter to it like a sponge filter. I realize bubbles are a no-no here, but I have not had issues with it. I have too many tanks to have an electric plug for a HOB filter or water pump in each tank.

Some of my NPTs had green water for months. Then for some reason things start to balance and the green water goes away. So far it has never returned. I use fairly strong lighting in my tanks which may contribute to the issue at least to start with.


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

Have been very lucky, no green water, no real algae problems with the 9 NPT I have set up, and some with soil from my yard that had worm castings, except for the one occasion of BGA from too low of water flow, once the flow increased and a water change the BGA resolved and has not returned


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This is all good encouragement for me. So far my newest NPT is 2.5 weeks old and no algae issues yet. I just removed the filter 2 days ago, though, so I'm still on pins-and-needles.


----------

